# Where do people get cork bark and other enclosure accessories?



## iPocalyspe (Jan 17, 2018)

Hey, everyone, I have a growing collection and am working on multiple enclosures and wondering where I can get a lot of cork bark and other enclosure accessories.
Thanks everyone


----------



## user 666 (Jan 17, 2018)

I bought a ten pound box of bark online. I thought it was a great value.
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/this-is-what-ten-pounds-of-cork-bark-looks-like.295127/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Jan 17, 2018)

iPocalyspe said:


> Hey, everyone, I have a growing collection and am working on multiple enclosures and wondering where I can get a lot of cork bark and other enclosure accessories.
> Thanks everyone


There are usually good deals to be had at reptile expos/shows. Best to buy in bulk though, one and done. The bark itself lasts pretty much forever, super mold resistant. You can clean/scrub cork under water...leave to dry and then reuse multiple times over.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 17, 2018)

From my trusted wood artisan located in old Lombardy _Brixia _'lioness' city (today called Brescia). Amazing quality, I can even request size (like for arboreals enclosures for properly custom-suit my cages) and cheap prices.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## chanda (Jan 17, 2018)

I pick mine up at expos - it's usually pretty cheap, and I can pick sizes and shapes that I find aesthetically appealing.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Anoplogaster (Jan 17, 2018)

Cork is best bought at expos. But it wouldn’t be worth it if you went to the expo JUST for that because of the entry fee.

I used to buy this stuff 25 blocks at a time for when I needed to do a substrate change for my monitor.


----------



## Garth Vader (Jan 17, 2018)

I bought some off good old Amazon. I have a small collection so I don't need it in bulk. I also use a lot of driftwood in my enclosures which I collect from the beach by my house.


----------



## Nightshady (Jan 17, 2018)

Amazon has some nice deals on cork bark. If your have Prime you can get free shipping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Jan 17, 2018)

Amazon for pretty much everything. You get some real bargains on there. Particularly on cork bark if you're willing to buy a massive piece and break it up.


----------



## Red Eunice (Jan 18, 2018)

I buy at the monthly show nearby. Always 2-3 vendors have cork slabs/tubes. I keep a small surplus of cork handy, just in case.


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jan 18, 2018)

Since I've never been to an expo, I usually buy online.


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Jan 18, 2018)

Red Eunice said:


> I buy at the monthly show nearby. Always 2-3 vendors have cork slabs/tubes. I keep a small surplus of cork handy, just in case.


You have monthly shows?! I’m jealous.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Red Eunice (Jan 19, 2018)

MetalMan2004 said:


> You have monthly shows?! I’m jealous.


 Every month except July. Going tomorrow for crickets and P. miranda if they are available.


----------



## KYguy (Mar 20, 2018)

Why is cork bark specifically used over other types of wood? And can it but substituted with anything else? "even if it's just short term" until I can acquire some cork bark. Just want to make sure I am not endangering my scorps if its a necessity. I currently am using some oven dried verities of wood local to me here in Kentucky. I currently own H.Junceus and C.Gracilis scorpions.

I am new to the scene and I am just in the unknown.


----------



## Ungoliant (Mar 20, 2018)

KYguy said:


> Why is cork bark specifically used over other types of wood? And can it but substituted with anything else?


Cork bark is lighter than many other woods, and it's less susceptible to mold.

Most other woods would be fine as long as they haven't been treated with chemicals.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Anoplogaster (Mar 20, 2018)

KYguy said:


> Why is cork bark specifically used over other types of wood? And can it but substituted with anything else? "even if it's just short term" until I can acquire some cork bark. Just want to make sure I am not endangering my scorps if its a necessity. I currently am using some oven dried verities of wood local to me here in Kentucky. I currently own H.Junceus and C.Gracilis scorpions.
> 
> I am new to the scene and I am just in the unknown.


Lots of benefits to it. As mentioned, it’s less susceptable to mold and rot. It’s also attractive and really easy to work with. It’s soft enough to easily break it into ideal sizes and shapes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ratmosphere (Mar 20, 2018)

Check your local reptile expo if you have one the prices are usually great. I stock up on all my supplies at every expo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Anoplogaster (Mar 20, 2018)

Ratmosphere said:


> Check your local reptile expo if you have one the prices are usually great. I stock up on all my supplies at every expo.


Agreed. Get a couple big slabs at an expo, and you’ll be set for a little while. Just break as needed.


----------



## SIM (Mar 20, 2018)

Ungoliant said:


> Most other woods would be fine as long as they haven't been treated with chemicals.


I remember reading on the boards when someone was using ceader chips as substrate, they were told not to [obviously] and, that ceader produced oils that are harmful to the T. Are there other harmful woods?


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics (Mar 20, 2018)

Depending on where you live you can probably buy it in a pet store, my local shops have bins full of it that they sell by the pound. If not, then you've got to resort to Googling cork bark and seeing where you can order it from.


----------



## Ungoliant (Mar 21, 2018)

SIM said:


> I remember reading on the boards when someone was using ceader chips as substrate, they were told not to [obviously] and, that ceader produced oils that are harmful to the T. Are there other harmful woods?


Wood chips should never be used as substrate regardless of what they're made of, because the chips are hard and jagged. This would not be comfortable, would not support burrows, and may pose a risk of serious injury should your tarantula fall onto a jagged chip.

Many people recommend against using softwoods like cedar in invertebrate enclosures. (I have also seen this advice applied to fresh pine.) However, boina has questioned the validity of the assumption that if these materials affect the respiratory system of mammals and/or have insect-repellent properties that they will also be harmful to tarantulas. (I have personally observed spiders, webs, and egg sacs on pine trees.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SIM (Mar 21, 2018)

Ungoliant said:


> Wood chips should never be used as substrate regardless of what they're made of, because the chips are hard and jagged. This would not be comfortable, would not support burrows, and may pose a risk of serious injury should your tarantula fall onto a jagged chip.
> 
> Many people recommend against using softwoods like cedar in invertebrate enclosures. (I have also seen this advice applied to fresh pine.) However, boina has questioned the validity of the assumption that if these materials affect the respiratory system of mammals and/or have insect-repellent properties that they will also be harmful to tarantulas. (I have personally observed spiders, webs, and egg sacs on pine trees.)


So I shall follow this up with, so I shouldn't be worried about any cool unidentified woods I find for my T as long as they've been cleaned and dried [baked in my case]?


----------



## Ungoliant (Mar 21, 2018)

SIM said:


> So I shall follow this up with, so I shouldn't be worried about any cool unidentified woods I find for my T as long as they've been cleaned and dried [baked in my case]?


Yes (as long as they are collected from a pesticide-free area and are not treated with chemicals).

I primarily use cork bark because of its light weight and resistance to mold, but I have used "mystery" woods on a few different occasions without issue. One of my favorites (for arboreals) are the thick, woody vines that grow around here. After they dry out, they make great supports and/or climbing sticks around which to weave fake leaves.

I have seen driftwood used nicely as well.


----------



## StampFan (Mar 26, 2018)

I'm curious if anyone has tried using birch.  Seems like an option.  Cork is very expensive in Canada for some reason, it would be nice to nice to try some other options....


----------

